# waxworms or maggots?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

as far as tipping jigs with larvae, which do you prefer?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i used to prefer waxworms, now i think i lean towards maggots. i always carry both though.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i prefer maggots 'cause they are a lot tougher and stay on the hook a lot longer. there are a couple lakes i used to fish where a waxworm was too big even on bigger fish, for some reason they like things microscopic.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I prefer plastics 75% of the time but under tough conditions i will go with colored euro larvae from Vados bait.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I carry both wax worms and maggots but mainly fish wax worms.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Used to strictly use maggots----1-3 per jig. Gave waxworms more time two years ago and did really well on larger crappies, gills, and walleyes. Mostly used minnow heads this past winter and increased variety of our catch to include some large channel cats and pike.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Picked waxworms but I wished "mousies were more commonly available. I prefer those but are almost impossible to find anymore.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Papaperch: Mark's Bait & Tackle on St Rt 14 between Kent/Ravenna & Streetsboro had them last ice season. Check with him.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Jada bait waxies $10.00 for 250 free shipping...

http://jadabait.net/


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

wholesalebait.com 

Mousee's, waxies, maggots...whatever you need.


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

Waxworms here mostly. Did try mousies last year. Liked how they stay on the hook and they seemed to stay alive between trips longer. As for results...for me it was a toss up.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

last year was my 1st season,and caught most fish with waxies......s.f.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks everyone for participating. im suprised that waxworms are more popular by that much. more than 2 to 1 in this poll so far.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I tip with both. a waxie then i put a maggot on after that so they dont steal the waxie


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I use wax worms, and last year I started using red worms, to my surprise I was quite successful. Will probably give them both some work this winter and see how things shake out.


----------



## V-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

Some of you say you use mousies, where can you even find those?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Causeway Sporting Goods at Mosquito has been carrying mousies the last couple winters. Maybe Mark's B&T as well? (Bassmastermjb)


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

Chet and Frans , south of Wellington on Rt. 58 had mousies last year also.


----------

